# C. nurii spathe



## mats808 (May 7, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

My nurii has been throwing up spathes one after another for a few months now. This is about the sixth or seventh flower (guessing). I figured I should share a pic before I repot all my plants. Sorry, not the best pic. I used a point and shoot el cheapo camera.

I also wanted to ask all of you if you've ever noticed nurii to lose it's beautiful markings in lighting that's too low. As you can see the new leaves are pure green and only the oldest 2 leaves have markings. When I originally got the plant from Ghazanfar all the leaves had markings. From memory they had even more markings than the 2 old leaves in the pic. This happened after I moved my plants from under the light strip to a darker spot that only gets ambient light on my patio. I have seen similar things happen to other plants (mostly non-aquatic) but the change was never quite as drastic.

Cheers to All,
Aaron


----------



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice plant and nice spathe!! I'm waiting mine to arrive home now . 

What kind of solid are you using?

I don't know what could happen with the colors of your plant, but could be the change of light, my plants changed a lot in summer, when I put my setup outside.

Regards


----------



## looking4roselines (May 10, 2008)

Nice looking spath you got there! 

I had a similar lighting experience with a patch of dwarf spiralis that was grown under a GE 9325 bulb. The plants had beautiful mamorated brown leaves. Once they were moved to a larger tank under two t8 bulbs (10K), new leaves became lime green.


----------



## mats808 (May 7, 2008)

thanks for the compliments guys.

I'm just using ADA amazonia.


----------



## deftones2015 (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice spathe, how long did it take to start flowering regularly? Do you have it in a blackwater set up or just a regular set up?


----------



## mats808 (May 7, 2008)

I'm not sure exactly how long it took. Best guess would be 3-4 weeks. I know for sure it was less than 6 weeks because I moved 6 weeks after I got the plant and it had already flowered. Since the first spathe it's been flowering regularly.

My setup is very simple. Almost to the point that I'm ashamed of it. I just use a humidity dome from the hydroponic store. My water is 100% RO/DI. I keep the water I'm going to use in a bucket with Catappa leaves and gentle aeration. I use amazonia in all the pots. I don't use anything to create water movement nor do I use a heater. I live in Hawaii though so it doesn't get too cold. As of right now I'm not using lights either.

I started the setup at the end of July last year. In that span I've changed the water twice. Once was because of the move. I pretty much just leave them alone unless something doesn't look right. 

Cheers


----------



## deftones2015 (Dec 7, 2007)

Sounds like I need to bite the bullet and order some ADA lol. I'm using a 50/50 peat mix and fertilizing weekly with 1/4 dose and things seem to be doing well but people seem to have way better and faster results with the ADA soil.


----------



## mats808 (May 7, 2008)

I like ADA soil. I wouldn't necessarily say it's better than making your own. I think you probably should make your own mix for certain species. For me it's just easier. It's one less thing that I need to worry about.


----------

